# MyLocoSound Upgraded for U.S. Sounds



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

This past January, I (G-Scale Graphics) became the North American Distributor for MyLocoSound large scale products. Since then, we have been working with Peter Lucas of MyLocoSound to add some options to make the sound board more representative of U.S. locomotives.

Both the Steam and Diesel boards have made some improvements on the basic steam chuff and diesel engine sounds. And we have also added automated whistle/horn signals: two toots forward, three toots reverse, 1 toot stop, as well as a grade crossing signal. And of course you have to have "All Aboard !". This board has a number of options, all user programmable using a simple IR Remote. If you haven't looked at MyLocoSound for awhile, you should check it out. It's a real value.

Orders can be placed on the G-Scale Graphics website and will now be shipped from G-Scale Graphics in Colorado, with support available as well. Any questions, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations for winning the North American distribution.
John


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

older sound units can they be Updatet ?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

lotsasteam said:


> older sound units can they be Updatet ?


If you have the latest board, the "Universal Sound Card", it can be updated. Click here for photo.


----------

